# Charlottesville Police Chief Facing Blowback After ‘Assault Weapons’ Committee Testimony



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

https://www.thetruthaboutguns.com/c...ck-after-assault-weapons-committee-testimony/


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Moron. Remind me to stay out of Charlottesville.


----------

